# Can't feel baby movement



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Chloe, the eternally pregnant doe, will no longer stand still for my poking and prodding, but I have tried to "bump" her to see if her kids are lively, and I can feel no movement. At what point do I call a vet? Having to write this is breaking my heart. I DO NOT want stillborn kids! I have attached pics but she runs away from me so I can't get good ones. Please excuse the hay on her back; it was collateral damage from cleaning out the feeder


----------



## penguin04 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question at all. But I wish you the best of luck. :hug:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

You can't always feel the kids move - when I can on a doe I feel very lucky. Sometimes they are just tucked up in there ... I have a doe due in 3 weeks and I have never been able to find them!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have a milk stand you can put her on? If not, tied up to the fence may be enough to make her 'behave'. Try feeling on her right side (the _goat's_ right side) and the area right before her udder. Her rumen is on her left, so if you feel over that, you'll have no luck. Just take some time. I wrap my hands around my girl and just wait. Eventually I'll feel that flutter of kids, and I can pinpoint the best place to feel the kicking. It is fun tapping on her side where a kid is, because the kid then moves in response!


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Can't get her on the stand willingly, and I can't lift her up at this point, either. I will try tying her up to the fence


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When is her due date? Not everybody can feel kids, including me.


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

nancy d said:


> When is her due date? Not everybody can feel kids, including me.


I got her as a bred doe. Apparently she was in with the buck for several weeks because the previous owner said her due date was between February 9 and march 11. Ligaments are squishy, pooch has been wide open for weeks, and she has a dark discharge. She is alert, eats well and otherwise seems fine.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure she is fine. Whenever I've been able to feel kids move, I too feel lucky..It is usually hit or miss when you feel kids anyway. If she is functioning normally I would leave her be and I bet you'll have kids soon


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My last preggo doe I never felt baby movement. Gl!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I also have an eternally pregnant doe, and have never felt any movement with her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

been doing goats for almost eight years...only felt kids move once! She looks fine..still carrying a bit high..so maybe she is due closer to March 11 : )


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a doe I thought was going to kid 4weeks ago. LOL I felt kids two weeks ago but haven't been able to feel them since. If she's acting normal then I'm sure all is fine.


----------

